# Talking in your sleep.....evidence? Or nothing?



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

So this came up just last night!

The BF was sleeping farily fitfully, as usual. I don't feel it as much since we got a new mattress, but he was unusually vocal last night. Several hours apart I heard (VERY distinctly

"Oh, baby" (In a sexual tone)

and 

"Who's GA Heart?" (Except it was my name, obviously.)

I admit......in my shock I did grab up his phone (which he never guards or hides, and says I can look through it any time.) There was nothing, thank goodness.

But because of recent events, I was a bit concerned. Normally I am in the camp of someone should never be held responsible for sleep talking because anything heard by someone else is taken out of context. But I was in paranoid mode last night. In the light of day, I am not worried.

What is your opinion on sleep talking?


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm going to say nothing, but go with your gut based on everything else you've been through. I can tell you that I've dreamed some weird stuff re: women, but none of the weird stuff had any basis in reality. 

I'd also be really pissed to be accused of something that happened in my dreams, which as far as I know I cannot control.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

It's a dream! I would have the occasional dream where my gf was rude or nasty or cheated or was breaking up with me, and wake up feeling upset. The real her hadn't done any of those things and I just needed to give my mind to process the dream and put it into the 'NOT REAL' file.

(you might have been the 'Oh baby'!)


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG, I think I would've fell out laughing if I heard my husband sleep talking like that. I would never let him live it down. LOL!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

For all you know he might have been replaying the first time he saw you. 
Its a dream...let it go.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> I'd also be really pissed to be accused of something that happened in my dreams, which as far as I know I cannot control.


Better than being accused of something that happened in an other persons dream. This happened to a friend of mine when his second wife dreamed that he abandoned her to go back to his abusive ex.

She did get over it.

MN


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Better than being accused of something that happened in an other persons dream. This happened to a friend of mine when his second wife dreamed that he abandoned her to go back to his abusive ex.
> 
> She did get over it.
> 
> MN


Damn- you're right, that would be worse.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Unless he utters her name vociferously in his slumber, you've pretty much got next to nothing! If you, indeed, suspect that infidelity is going on, then you'd be far more likely to find the evidence of it either on cellphones or from emails!

And please keep in mind that your "gut instinct" is your absolute best barometer of that sordid activity! You just can't beat it with a stick!*


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Ignore

Dreams DO NOT = reality

And even if he was having a naughty dream, so what, it's not like it's within his control what he dreams about.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
God I hope no one is every blamed for their dreams. Some of mine....


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

My H has had dreams throughout our relationship that I have left him. He's told me about them in detail.

I have never come remotely close to leaving him.

************

*I* have had really weird dreams (nightmares really), in which all kinds of crazy stuff is going on and I've had intense, painful orgasms that have woken me up. Weird. And meaningless.

I've had some super romantic dreams about guys other than H.

Lovely and meaningless.
***************************

Unless you have solid evidence to the contrary, I wouldn't worry. Dreams are crazy, fascinating stuff, that's all.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My wife sings and holds full conversations while dreaming. Once she had a dream I did something bad with another woman. She woke up mad at me. These are only dreams and the minds way of dealing with anxiety. Really can't but too much into what they mean.


----------



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

A previous ex boyfriend cheated on me with a girl named ashlee and later was calling her name out in his sleep. Coincidence? I don't think so but I knew about the cheating and boy was I pissed when I heard him saying her name. My fiance now says that I have lied in my sleep before and I don't think it's fair to be judged what I say when I'm asleep.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Dreams are weird things. I often dream about the job I left almost 4 years ago!! And one of my former male colleagues is ALWAYS there in it. Every. Single. Time. Not doing or saying anything in particular, he's just always around in these dreams. It's so bizarre, lol. I told hubby about it, I said I don't understand it because this guy used to bug the crap outta me - and now he's in my friggin' dreams! Lol!

I've also had dreams where my hubby has broken up with me. Before we were married, they happened a lot around the time my dad died, then when we got engaged and as the wedding approached. For some reason, they've started again now. They are SO distressing...hubby woke me up the other night because I was crying in my sleep  It took him nearly an hour to calm me down, I was so upset.

Neither of us understand why I'm having these dreams, he's not going to leave me, we are so happy. I wonder if it's my subconscious processing a hidden fear that I'm not necessarily aware of??? Odd.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

As a slight update, BF did shout out last night in his sleep:

"GA HEART! I DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY ARE, LOOK IN THE LAUNDRY ROOM!"

LOL!

Of course I got a good giggle about it on his behalf this morning. And we giggled all weekend long about the other. I know he can't help what he dreams. It was the talking that I was curious about. What causes sleep talking anyway? Hmmmm.....


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

maybe he was wearing your panties, ripped them, hid them in the laundry room, but he now feels guilty? Has nitemares about u finding them ripped??


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL! Perhaps! I will suggest this to him.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I sure hope not and really don't think so.,

I'm a woman, I had a threesome in my dreams last night. I have not ever, nor do I plan on having a three-way in my lifetime. Dreams are wacky sometimes. 

A dream is just a dream, getting mad over any of it is akin to punishing someone for thought crime...even worse is subconscious/out of their control thought crime.

My spouse and I both talk in our sleep, sometimes it's something kinky, other times, totally boring like when he asked me to flip the eggs (we were in bed, nobody was cooking lol). I wouldn't put to much stock in it.


----------

